# 46-460 Delta Lathe



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good morning I have a really quick question for you, I recently purchased a delta 46-460 midi lathe two weeks ago and last night I was sinning a bowl 8 inches in diameter. when I give it pressure the bowl slowed down almost to a stop. I am concerned that it might be the motor or is this normal? I could really use your help I just starting learning to spin and I feel in love with it and the machine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just some guesses.
Dull chisle.
Trying to make to deep a cut.
Trying to us it with a long under sized extention cord.
Using a 15 amp circut.
Trying to run it where there was to small a wiring feeding the circut.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you I will give all those a try I think I need to change the breaker anyway because I keep tripping the same one with my miter saw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where are you trying to run the lathe?
Time and time again I see DIY's running way to small a wire to a shed or garage thinking I only need one outlet and a light and want to save money then end up adding stuff one and have it not working.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am running it in the garage, The garage is attached to the house so there is no shady wiring running from point A to point B. I just recently I started trip the breaker it never happened before I I am going to run out in a few to lowes and purchase a stronger breaker and change it, out like you suggested hopefully that will help.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You just can't buy a stronger breaker.
The breaker has to be sized for the wire, so if you #14, then you can only install a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold on, what sized wire is running to that circut?
If it's 14-2 you can only have a 15 amp.breaker.
If it's 12-2 you can use a 20 amp breaker.
Using to high an amperage breaker and the wires can melt before the breaker ever trips.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Hold on, what sized wire is running to that circut?
> If it's 14-2 you can only have a 15 amp.breaker.
> If it's 12-2 you can use a 20 amp breaker.
> Using to high an amperage breaker and the wires can melt before the breaker ever trips.












Ok this is what's have bare with me I am just a little drill sergeant not very skilled like you guys just enjoy doing things my self with a little help


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Hold on, what sized wire is running to that circut?
> If it's 14-2 you can only have a 15 amp.breaker.
> If it's 12-2 you can use a 20 amp breaker.
> Using to high an amperage breaker and the wires can melt before the breaker ever trips.


I sent a pick I was wondering if you could give me your best suggestion


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Permission to recover drill sgt?

You have 20 amp breakers and can't exceed that size.
You need to find out why the breaker is tripping.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> Permission to recover drill sgt?
> 
> You have 20 amp breakers and can't exceed that size.
> You need to find out why the breaker is tripping.


To funny lol so do ou think it would be a good idea to just replace with the same size


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You don't have a choice but to change it for the same size.
They are cheap enough, but it may not be the problem.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> You don't have a choice but to change it for the same size.
> They are cheap enough, but it may not be the problem.


Because it just started doing when I starting put my wood shop to get her and it only does it when I use my miter saw and once when I used my table saw


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You need to check the circuit for a loose connection from the panel to all the receptacles.
You should also check you saw on another circuit to make sure that is not the problem.


----------



## Cricket11b30 (Jan 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> You need to check the circuit for a loose connection from the panel to all the receptacles.
> You should also check you saw on another circuit to make sure that is not the problem.


Will do thank you


----------

